# March 2013 - Photo of the Month Nomination Thread



## Overread

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others photos (in this thread) for candidates for Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to find out who is the Photographer of the Month. 


 I'm also glad to say that we also have a range of prizes, offered up by the site admin. Winners of Photo of the Month will get:
 Featured on the Front page of the site for the duration of the next month.
 Free membership of the forums for 12 months. 
 And $25!
 Entry into Photo of the Year 2013

 RULES:

 1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

 2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

 3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the photo was originally posted.

 4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of March 2013 in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

 5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

 6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly, though they will still get front page display.

 7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to the nomination thread (ie this thread) and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those who's photos are nominated will like to know that they are in the competition. 

 How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread as follows:







 Then just add the name of the photographer, the title of the photo they gave it (if given, or thread title name) and then a link to the thread where it was posted.



 So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month 


 Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please do either follow the link or click the little arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them). 
 If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:






 the red box shows the quote details located at the top of any quote (be it a photo and or text). In the blue box right at the end are link arrows which, when clicked, take you to the post that was quoted.


 Also please try not to quote photos in this thread - it makes it very tricky at the end of the month to go through and pick out nominations if people have quoted photos already posted in this thread.


 Please note I've highlighted (in red) a key point that many are missing. You must mention in the original thread that the photo has been nominated for photo of the month and leave a link to this thread for the person to follow. It takes only a few moments more to do, so please take the time to do so


----------



## invisible

Smile, by Demers18







Important: this is a re-edit (posted by Demers18 today) of a photo that he had posted a couple days ago (February). I wanted to nominate it for the February contest but the voting has already started (much earlier than usual ). Please consider accepting this nomination for March instead.


----------



## invisible

Thor's Majesty, by Rotanimod


----------



## manaheim

Enchanted Forest by RobN185



RobN185 said:


>


----------



## Michael79

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-exposure-newcastle-bay-northern-ireland.html
Photographed by Jono




Jono said:


>


----------



## Ballistics

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/black-white-gallery/320096-too-far-gone.html


Rotanimod said:


> Too Far Gone by Majeed Badizadegan (Rotanimod), on Flickr


----------



## cassjohn

Cross your bridge

_[mod edit - nomination removed]_


----------



## Overread

cassjohn please consult the rules for the competition again, you cannot nominate your own photographs.


----------



## Ballistics

Overread said:


> cassjohn please consult the rules for the competition again, you cannot nominate your own photographs.



LOL awesome first post.


----------



## LWG

It is such a bliss to scroll through these images! Awesome stuff!


----------



## snowbear

"Epistropheelegans" from http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/320052-flight.html - Carlos58


----------



## RobN185

IceCanAm said:


> Old Farmall Cub tractor. by Kjartan Guðmundur, on Flickr



What is not to love about this shot - Simply beautiful... :thumbup:


----------



## mishele

Golden jackal by carlos58


carlos58 said:


>


----------



## Ballistics

Of course mishele finds that image appealing. It's how she moderates the forums. 

She's the fox and we're the birds:lmao:


----------



## mishele

I'm glad you recognize where you are on the food chain.


----------



## Ballistics

mishele said:


> I'm glad you recognize where you are on the food chain.



As long as you're doing the eating, I'm fine with my place  :lmao:


----------



## mishele

lol


----------



## Michael79

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...84-alaska-argentina-land-25-large-images.html



grahamclarkphoto said:


>


----------



## invisible

Graham Clark again, http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/p...ge-images.html


----------



## ATVrider43

Sunset at Seal Rock - Photo by: Rotanimod

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/321331-new-beginnings.html


----------



## Derrel

I was instantly in love with this amazing abstract, shot by PixelRabbit. It was first posted in this thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/321856-light-lines.html


----------



## manaheim

Derrel said:


> I was instantly in love with this amazing abstract, shot by PixelRabbit. It was first posted in this thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/321856-light-lines.html



Glad you posted that.  I was going to but it's hard to do on my mobile.  :thumbup:


----------



## PixelRabbit

Thanks so much Derrel for the nomination and Mana for the thought! :hug::


----------



## ceeboy14

Sleist: Tulip


----------



## Michael79

Last one from me.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...nic-eruption-northern-lights.html#post2908377



IceCanAm said:


> Mountain Keilir by Kjartan Guðmundur, on Flickr


----------



## IceCanAm

Thank you RobN185 and Michael79 for what you did, I did not expect this, I am stunned,  I thank you.


----------



## Josh66

BKSPicture - Ghost Trees



BKSPicture said:


>


----------



## Ballistics

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/322373-long-exposure-rat-rock.html


Hooligan Dan said:


>


----------



## Yoohoo

Ballistics said:


> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/322373-long-exposure-rat-rock.html
> 
> 
> Hooligan Dan said:
Click to expand...




+1  This photo makes just sit and stare at it. I know Im new and have little to no viable advice to give on photography....but dang that is a awesome photo!


----------



## HughGuessWho

Wow, what a month. There are always some amazing shots nominated, usually one or two that are the obvious winners. But this month there are a dozen that are over the top. How can you possibly pick the best?


----------



## Ballistics

Yeah, I agree. They should do photo of the year with ALL of the nominated photos, not just the winners.


----------



## runnah

Ballistics said:


> Yeah, I agree. They should do photo of the year with ALL of the nominated photos, not just the winners.



Maybe you should take a photo of some sour grapes?


----------



## Ballistics

runnah said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I agree. They should do photo of the year with ALL of the nominated photos, not just the winners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should take a photo of some sour grapes?
Click to expand...


Actually, that doesn't make sense at all.


----------



## runnah

Ballistics said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I agree. They should do photo of the year with ALL of the nominated photos, not just the winners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should take a photo of some sour grapes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would make sense... if I lost?
Click to expand...


Don't we all lose in a way?


----------



## Ballistics

runnah said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should take a photo of some sour grapes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would make sense... if I lost?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't we all lose in a way?
Click to expand...


Not you, being that you've never been nominated to lose in the first place. :lmao:


----------



## runnah

Ballistics said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would make sense... if I lost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't we all lose in a way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not you, being that you've never been nominated to lose in the first place. :lmao:
Click to expand...


Ouch, we aren't friends anymore.


----------



## Ballistics

runnah said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't we all lose in a way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not you, being that you've never been nominated to lose in the first place. :lmao:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ouch, we aren't friends anymore.
Click to expand...


Maybe you should take a photo of some bandaids?


----------



## runnah

I blame the fact that I live in a flat area with no exciting geological features.


----------



## cgipson1

Ballistics said:


> Yeah, I agree. They should do photo of the year with ALL of the nominated photos, not just the winners.



Sure.. just like I think ALL teams should be allowed play in the Superbowl.. not just the ones that won enough games to get there!


----------



## Josh66

cgipson1 said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I agree. They should do photo of the year with ALL of the nominated photos, not just the winners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.. just like I think ALL teams should be allowed play in the Superbowl.. not just the ones that won enough games to get there!
Click to expand...

That might make it worth watching.  LOL

Deathmatch with a few thousand dudes on steroids.  One guy gets a ring when it's over.


----------



## Ballistics

cgipson1 said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I agree. They should do photo of the year with ALL of the nominated photos, not just the winners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.. just like I think ALL teams should be allowed play in the Superbowl.. not just the ones that won enough games to get there!
Click to expand...


There's just so much wrong with that analogy I don't know where to start lol. 

Let's put this in perspective. You have 5 or 6 killer photos on this months nominations alone, all of which could easily be photo of the month(and year), now let's say, 2 months down the road, there's only 2 images nominated, both of which aren't close to the 5 or 6 on here.
You mean to tell me, that those images have a better shot at being photo of the year, than the 5 voted out this month and that's fair?


----------



## cgipson1

O|||||||O said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I agree. They should do photo of the year with ALL of the nominated photos, not just the winners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.. just like I think ALL teams should be allowed play in the Superbowl.. not just the ones that won enough games to get there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That might make it worth watching.  LOL
> 
> Deathmatch with a few thousand dudes on steroids.  One guy gets a ring when it's over.
Click to expand...


If it was a DeathMatch.. I would agree! But they would soon run out of overpaid goons!  lol!


----------



## cgipson1

Ballistics said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I agree. They should do photo of the year with ALL of the nominated photos, not just the winners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.. just like I think ALL teams should be allowed play in the Superbowl.. not just the ones that won enough games to get there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's just so much wrong with that analogy I don't know where to start lol.
> 
> Let's put this in perspective. You have 5 or 6 killer photos on this months nominations alone, all of which could easily be photo of the month(and year), now let's say, 2 months down the road, there's only 2 images nominated, both of which aren't close to the 5 or 6 on here.
> You mean to tell me, that those images have a better shot at being photo of the year, than the 5 voted out this month and that's fair?
Click to expand...


It is called ELIMINATIONS... once you are out, you are out! Unless the Forum decides to rewrite the rules on that... that is the way it is!


----------



## mishele

If you we're voted for the first time...Take the hint... lol


----------



## Ballistics

cgipson1 said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.. just like I think ALL teams should be allowed play in the Superbowl.. not just the ones that won enough games to get there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's just so much wrong with that analogy I don't know where to start lol.
> 
> Let's put this in perspective. You have 5 or 6 killer photos on this months nominations alone, all of which could easily be photo of the month(and year), now let's say, 2 months down the road, there's only 2 images nominated, both of which aren't close to the 5 or 6 on here.
> You mean to tell me, that those images have a better shot at being photo of the year, than the 5 voted out this month and that's fair?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is called ELIMINATIONS... once you are out, you are out! Unless the Forum decides to rewrite the rules on that... that is the way it is!
Click to expand...


Why do you end every sentence with an exclamation? You are, in a literary sense, yelling in every post.

You would think, with all of your vast knowledge, you would know that I understand exactly how a voting system works by offering a suggestion to change how it works lol.

Saying "That's the way it is" is irrelevant. If it weren't the way it was, I wouldn't be suggesting to change it.

My point is, there are MUCH better photos in this months thread that will be eliminated, than there is already in the running for photo of the year. If the 2 greatest images anyone has ever seen get posted in the same month,
it's kind of sh*tty that one of the greatest images gets eliminated from everything all together, when it was better than the 11 other photo's of the month.


----------



## Ballistics

mishele said:


> If you we're voted for the first time...Take the hint... lol



This has nothing to do with my images. I'm not talking for the sake of myself. There are images in this thread, that are better than anything I've ever made.


----------



## mishele

Wasn't directed at you specifically.


----------



## Ballistics

mishele said:


> Wasn't directed at you specifically.



Well now I have no idea what that post meant


----------



## manaheim

mishele said:


> If you we're voted for the first time...Take the hint... lol



HEY!  I was nominated... once... in the @#$)(@#%()@#$%$% NINE YEARS I'VE BEEN HERE... I'm offended by your remark.

Wait...


----------



## Josh66

I've been nominated once (Cat vs. Ant, if anyone remembers that one).  Didn't win, but I got some votes so I was happy.


----------



## manaheim

mishele said:


> Golden jackal by carlos58
> 
> 
> carlos58 said:
Click to expand...


Wow... this image was like... wow.

And then I'm sitting there feeling like there's something wrong... this animal doesn't look hungry... it looks PISSED.

It's like last night... I was sitting there... glaring at my Whopper... growling at it... and any minute I was gonna just strangle the life out of that _*****!!!_


----------



## mishele

^^^ are you drinking right now?


----------



## manaheim

mishele said:


> ^^^ are you drinking right now?



Ummm... No this is just normal everyday me.


----------



## mishele

The_Traveler 
[h=1][/h]


The_Traveler said:


>


----------



## The_Traveler

thanks, mishele.


----------



## omega1234

The Waterfall Gullfoss by IceCanAm


IceCanAm said:


> The Waterfall Gullfoss. by Kjartan Guðmundur, on Flickr
> 
> Enjoy


----------



## Juga

omega1234 said:


> The Waterfall Gullfoss by IceCanAm
> 
> 
> IceCanAm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Waterfall Gullfoss. by Kjartan Guðmundur, on Flickr
> 
> Enjoy
Click to expand...


BOOM!


----------



## Sarmad

Ajay said:


> View attachment 40217


----------



## Sarmad

Sarmad said:


> Ajay said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 40217
Click to expand...


Maybe it's some glitch, I've nominated this photo before and it turned into this. I deleted that post and now again.... :meh:


----------



## squirrels

ceeboy14
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/black-white-gallery/322702-gate.html


----------

